# Atheist: Why are you an Atheist?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

was Reading some topics..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I flipped a coin and atheism won. Although I'm thinking to converting to Islam. Having 72 virgins in paradise a damn good selling point.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

These seem like biased options.

Atheism was a logical imperative, I don't have a choice but to accept the truth. There may be powerful beings, but they are no more divine than we are.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

It depends what you mean by the word "Atheist".

For some it simply means an absence of religious belief ("A-theist" = Without theism).

For others the word means a belief that there is no god.

It's an old and boring debate that will probably never be resolved.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> These seem like biased options.
> 
> Atheism was a logical imperative, I don't have a choice but to accept the truth. There may be powerful beings, but they are no more divine than we are.


Yes.
"God hates me."
How can something that does not exist hate me? Most of the other choices are along the same line as that one.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm an atheist because there's no such thing as god.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Because logic dawned on me...

Although if by some bizarre and unlikely coincidence there is a god like in the major religions, you can almost hear it laughing at our struggles.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Im an agnostic because my belief in a divine being doesn't come cheap. I consider myself a divine being and one "superior" to me has to prove it to me.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It feels right and sensible to me personally.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

It's not that I don't believe in god, it's that I don't believe in believing.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

watched alot of christopher hitchens, rich dawkins etc alot and that convinced me.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

A lot of these reasons. I'm assuming your Christian though, no offence, since things like "I don't morally agree with the Bible or Christianity" or "I think Christianity is an outdated view of the world", which are very common reasons for switching religions, are missing.

The only reason I also put "I feel like God hates me" is not because I feel like that now, it's because I felt like that when I still believed. I don't think a religion that keeps it's followers by making them believe they'll burn in hell if they do something bad or makes them feel like they're responsible for everything bad that happens to them and makes them feel guilty for things they haven't even done is worth following.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Because I don't see how something can be real if I've never seen it and I don't get why I should waste time every day believing in God if he does these things to us. lmao So stupid. And I also hated wasting my time going to church every day and being around those boring people.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, gods and the supernatural don't exist. Simple and sensical.

Also, I feel that God hates me. Haha.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Because god lets me.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Weird poll options...

I'm pragmatic, and trust what is backed up by evidence approved by folks who have the legitimacy to approve it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Logic.


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Because I can't stand the idea of a God that would let suffering that goes on in the world to happen.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I watched some Bart Erhman and pondered about the philosophical dead-ends of religion.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> It depends what you mean by the word "Atheist".
> 
> For some it simply means an absence of religious belief ("A-theist" = Without theism).
> 
> ...


:yes Well summarised


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

The same reason I don't believe in Santa and unicorns- there's no evidence, and I base my life on that.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm an athiest simply because I haven't seen any reason to believe that there is a god. No proof, just a book written by men.


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

Scruffy The Janitor said:


> Because I can't stand the idea of a God that would let suffering that goes on in the world to happen.


^ Yes.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I've left too many promises to god unfulfilled for it to be profitable for me to believe in it any longer. I did also have a bad experience with Religion a few years back involving a flimsy robe and a ravenous goat masquerading as a donkey.


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

Why would a creator create a flawed world, then expect people to worship him (or else go to hell), but not actually tell people directly that he exists? 

I don't really see God's logic to be honest, but I couldn't 100% say that he doesn't exist, just like I can't say 100% that we're not living in the matrix.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

A personal God is an irrational conception. Using human reason you can evaluate how that's not possible. Now for the existence of an external God that created the universe....maybe but I wouldn't call it a God but some sort of force. God assumes intelligence and intelligence cannot exist without evolution, so if a 'God' exists its irrational to believe its intelligent.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

When you think about it, It just doesn't makes sense:


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I believe in science and solid arguments not in brainwashing material and techniques.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

The entire idea of there being a God is just ridiculous in my opinion. Santa Claus is a more believable story to me. That's why I am.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I have no reason to believe in god. Sure there may be a higher power but I'm in no position to claim I know that power. Therefore, my position is that there's no god or there's an unknown higher power.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Because the bible is so silly when you think about it:


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Why are so many listing the reasons they don't believe rather than simply stating they see no reason to?

I mean, half of you are talking like there is a god, but you just don't approve. Two mentioned being divine. 

I'm not sure what is going through some of your heads, but it doesn't involve a lot of reason and logic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I am agnostic. I think it's the most sensible position. I have a strong leaning towards atheism but I don't preach.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> I flipped a coin and atheism won. Although I'm thinking to converting to Islam. Having 72 virgins in paradise a damn good selling point.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I came to my senses.


----------



## LifeInACage (Nov 10, 2013)

Once upon a time, God, Jesus and his crew was created in the mind(s) of an absurdly power-hungry person/people and the story has been told over the centuries as a means of gaining control over people. It's the same with other religions for me.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I won't believe a fantasy story made up by primitive people as true.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

LifeInACage said:


> Once upon a time, God, Jesus and his crew was created in the mind(s) of an absurdly power-hungry person/people and the story has been told over the centuries as a means of gaining control over people. It's the same with other religions for me.


Similarly to what you just posted, I always thought all of religion and god in general were all nothing more than just merely early attempts at psychology.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Because of the inconsistent triad. I'm on J.L. Mackie's side with that. Or the existence and prevalence of evil and suffering, to put the same thing in a different way. The atrocities that go on in the world render it logically impossible for God to exist, or at least God as traditionally defined in theology - which is the same thing, really, because a god without the classical absolutes of omnipotence, omnibenevolence and the rest isn't really fitting of the definition of god at all. Or at least any god whose religion is worth following. I've read up on a lot of theodicies, none of them can reconcile it. I don't oppose religion, but I have to reject the idea of God. I used to call myself an agnostic, but then I went to Auschwitz.

The chapter 'Pro and Contra' in _The Brothers Karamazov_ expresses how I feel much more eloquently than I ever could.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

This poll was missing the answer that probably 99% of atheists would pick: you haven't met your burden of evidence.

So I went with the next best option:I just don't get the idea that there is God

ETA: it's pretty offensive that you capitalized god


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Nothing personal against any member...



But if there is no God, so who created the Unviers?


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

logic , reasoning , science ...


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Existin said:


> logic , reasoning , science ...


The fact that you have anxiety means that you dont believe in logic

Since anxiety is irrational


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> The fact that you have anxiety means that you dont believe in logic
> 
> Since anxiety is irrational


Maybe there is actually "real" circumstances present in my life that cause my anxiety. I understand what religion was intended for and i respect its purpose and what it has done for humanity as far as teaching morality but for me its kind of like admitting " The grinch " is real just because it was a good moral story about people being more important than possessions i don't need to believe the character of the story really exist to believe in the moral of the story. I have nothing against any religion and have tried to learn about as many as i can, i find them quite fascinating, i just don't believe in a higher power.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Because I don't even know what the **** is going on.


----------



## Ice Eyes (Nov 28, 2013)

I started thinking for myself rather than letting other people do that for me. I was 14-15 ish


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

This poll is like asking "Why are you a round-earth believer"


----------



## noiseyy (Dec 16, 2013)

Wasn't raised in a religious home. Though I went to Catholic high school, I never felt the urge to convert or follow any religion. The idea of a higher power makes no sense to me anyways.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> The fact that you have anxiety means that you dont believe in logic
> 
> Since anxiety is irrational


Let me defend him by saying not everyone is rational in every situation. I'm pretty sure honest people will admit that.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> Nothing personal against any member...
> 
> But if there is no God, so who created the Unviers?


Nothing personal against religious people, but who created god?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Nothing personal against religious people, but who created god?


Nothing personal against markwalters2, but if time would not exist without space, then in a dimension without space there is no time, and therefore no beginning point, and therefore no creation. Things need to be created in the physical universe, but there is nothing to indicate that is so outside it.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

hoddesdon said:


> Nothing personal against markwalters2, but if time would not exist without space, then in a dimension without space there is no time, and therefore no beginning point, and therefore no creation. Things need to be created in the physical universe, but there is nothing to indicate that is so outside it.


Sounds like you understand what is outside of this universe.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Because there is nothing to indicate that there is a god other than some people claiming there is one.
But many people claim many things that aren't true, and with something this extraordinary, I need more to suggest it's real than just somebody's word.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Sometimes when I eat bacon, I kind of believe there's god.


----------

